# [SOLVED] libpam.so.0 gelöscht

## Schwaba

Hallo

Ich habe wohl irgendwie meine libpam.so.0 gelöst:

```

matthias@linux /matthias/home $ su -

su: error while loading shared libraries: libpam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

matthias@linux /matthias/home $ sudo cp /data/public/libpam.so.0 /lib/

su: error while loading shared libraries: libpam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

habe dann eine pam binary aus dem internet geladen, kann diese jetzt aber nicht kopieren weil ich als normaler user kein schreibrecht in /lib habe, und sudo kann ich nicht machen weil ja pam fehlt...

fällt jemandem gerade eine lösung ein wie ich die pam wieder installieren kann? emerge kann ich sie ja auch nicht weil ich dazu auch root rechte bräuchte...

merciLast edited by Schwaba on Wed Nov 14, 2007 11:12 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## franzf

Deine Gentoo-install-cd rein (oder irgend ein anderes knoppix/sonstwas) und dein Binary (so es denn aus einer vertrauenswürdigen Quelle stammt und mit deinem System kompatibel ist (64bit vs 32bit vs ...)) entpacken + kopieren. Dann noch hoffen vor dem Reboot...

Du kannst dir ja vor dem Kopieren des Binary-Pakets noch die Dateien sichern die es überschreiben will (Ich denke du hast ein *.tar.bz2 oder der Gleichen).

Grüße und viel Glück

Franz

----------

## Schwaba

das mit der install cd war eine gute Idee, habe den PC damit gestartet, dann ein chroot gemacht und emerge pam durchgeführt. Nun läuft wieder alles.

nochmals danke für den Tip(p)

----------

## Knieper

Wenn Du pam nicht brauchst, kannst Du es auch deinstallieren (Forensuche) und hast das naechste Mal nicht das Problem.

----------

